# Was given Venison...how do I cook it?



## bgaviator (Apr 11, 2018)

A coworker gave me a couple Venison backstraps and some steaks.  I've never cooked Venison before.  Any tips?  He suggested to me hot grilling the backstraps and cooking to no more than medium rare.  He said I could use some Allegro marinade for it too, or just sprinkle with Himalayan pink salt and pepper.  I'm curious to know what you all do for it.  I'll be cooking this on my Kamado Joe Classic btw.  Thanks.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 11, 2018)

Hot and fast on the steaks like a normal steak. Any kind of Marinade or just plain salt and pepper works great. I like to use dales and some s&p on mine. 135 degrees is perfect. I don’t smoke venison steaks usually just grill them. 

A reverse sear on a venison steak would be good though. Smoke them to about 130 and then hot hot and fast on grill or frying pan to finish. 

Cook the backstraps the same way you’d cook a beef tenderloin. Put it on your smoker and get it up to about 130 degrees than hit in on a hot grill on all sides. When your done you’ll be close to 134-136 and that’s perfect. Don’t go over that. Salt and pepper works great. Maybe a little dales. Let it rest for at least 15 minutes before slicing. 

If you have a Sous vide cooker that’s a great way to cook the steaks and backstrap as well. It really helps break down the steaks from older deer and makes them real tender. 133-135 is perfect. Once out of the sv dry them off and sear each side on hot grill or frying pan for a minute. Can’t cook a better steak. 

Make sure to post some pics! Hell of a friend you have! I don’t give away backstrap to just anybody. :)

Good luck
Scott


----------



## bgaviator (Apr 11, 2018)

so you suggest smoking the backstrap up to 130, then cranking up the heat and searing?  What wood do you suggest?  Oak?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 11, 2018)

Yes bring it up on the smoker at like 225ish to 130 internal temp and then sear it on high on all sides. Shouldn’t need more than a minute per side if you have a hot grill. You should be around 135 when done which is perfect medium rare.

I’d personally use oak, or hickory. I’ve done a lot of beef tenderloin and backstrap this way. Never the steaks though. So thin I just grill them up or Sous vide them. 

Scott


----------



## Medina Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Backstraps & eggs. I cut the backstaps in 1/2.  Then I cut 1/2 inch round filet season with salt,pepper,garlic,onion. Sear in pan & add soy while searing. Make sure it's med-to med rare, make eggs. I'll make some on Saturday and post picks.


----------



## ncwolf (Apr 11, 2018)

What do you know about the deer? I only marinade steaks if they are from a larger deer (120lbs +) for smaller deer I use the same pepper mix as for steaks with some added herbs. Put them on a hot grill or cast iron skillet until medium. I am not much help on back strap because I cut mine into chops. My father in law once wrapped one in bacon and grilled on low heat and it was great. There is a recipe on here for a semi cured smoked leg that might apply, I haven tried it but will soon.


----------



## radio (Apr 11, 2018)

don't forget frying is an option:D  cut them 3/4 inch thick, dredge in seasoned flour and fry until browned, then flip and repeat.  backstraps are basically the filet mignon of deer.  if you do not like a "gamey" flavor in the meat, slice and soak in milk several hours or overnight, drain, flour and fry


----------



## archeryrob (Apr 11, 2018)

Just did one the other day, fileted and rolled stuffed with cheese, cream cheese, peppers and onion. Garlic on the outside and roasted. 







If on the grill I would stay under 145 IT


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 11, 2018)

I've several venison cooks that you can look at and perhaps try.

Do not cook more than medium at the very most, I highly recommend medium rare.
You can cut Backstraps into Medallions or if large enough into small Steaks.


Stuffed Backstrap
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/a-feast-from-the-forest-fresh-venison.258046/#post_1662300
Seared Tenderloin
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/salted-seared-venison-tenderloin.253267/
Bacon Wrapped Backstrap
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bacon-wrapped-venison-backstrap.253229/
Backstrap Medallions
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ks-abts-and-seared-venison-medallions.266589/
Smoked/Seared Venison Steaks
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cast-iron-smoked-venison.264730/
Brined/Smoked Roasts
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/banging-brined-bacon-venison-roasts.271641/


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 11, 2018)

All the above has some great ideas and the main thing is to not to over cook deer can be very dry if cooked past medium well. Cooking in any kind of sauce in a slow great too and with me there has to be some onions.

Warren


----------



## tallbm (Apr 12, 2018)

I did venison round roasts marinated in Pinapple Juice, Soy Sauce, and seasonings and smoked them like a prime rib. You could do the same and it should turn out well:













DSC_8972[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 9, 2017


















DSC_8973[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 9, 2017


















DSC_8975[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 9, 2017


















DSC_8976[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 9, 2017


----------

